# fawns... but who?



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

right, 
I know where to look, the NMC booklet, but thing is I don't know who to go for. So I need recomendations on where to find the best fawns? Obviously not expecting anything "WOWZER", i don't expect to be given anything top knoch, not unless it's offered to me! but I'd like as good a start as I can. so anyone in the know, who do I ask?

I'm planning to try collect them at London champs as I think it's probably the best bet of actually being able to meet up!

oh and I wan't them for the brindles AND for breeding fawns, i rather love them 

Vi x


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I've got a couple of fawn's, i'm just a novice when it comes to standard, but my first buck came from a breeder who said he couldn't show due to minor flaws...? hense being sold on as a breeder...

Problem is i don't have any fawn doe's, so what would be the best colour to breed him to, thats likely to produce more fawns and of decent colour?

The young hes produced in fawn are really quite light and rather dull compared to him, hes a satin too as is the young, but they almost look diluted compared... :?


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

I really do think that if you want anything nice you really do have to go for some more fawns. Theres no point beating around the bush.

Vi x


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

yeah i guess so, but like yourself its finding them thats the problem! :roll:


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

i have some fawn satin bubs, r u wanting bucks or does x


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

sarahc on this forum has the best fawns in the country - she has recently made a fawn satin buck a multiple champion


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

right that's it then, SARAH! 

thanks Cait xx

Vi x


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

x.leigh.amber.x said:


> i have some fawn satin bubs, r u wanting bucks or does x


I'm after Doe's, i already have a couple of bucks, they are father and sons...


----------

